# Got bored and took a few pics while plowing.



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Just a quick before and after from the other night.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

And only one pic will load. awesome. :laughing:


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

ServiceOnSite;1673222 said:


> And only one pic will load. awesome. :laughing:


I was going to reply and say "Got bored from this one picture thread". :laughing:

Keep trying. We need some new material in the pictures section.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

he got snow, now did it get plowed  lol try shrinking the pic, maybe it's too big.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

I just dont get it. Ive always had high quality camera phones and so on that were to high of resolution to up load. So i turned it down just to have some pics to up load and they keep saying error. I give.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Use photobucket


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Too big and it wont load, for example with an iphone its needs to sent as "large" not "actual size"


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

alldayrj;1673360 said:


> Use photobucket


2x this Thumbs Up


----------

